
Can you spot Java Puzzler in this snippet? (Stack trace will hardly help) - jawspeak
http://jawspeak.com/2009/09/30/can-you-spot-java-puzzler-in-this-snippet/?sms_ss=hackernews
======
jimm
"I am sure that like Java, [C#] will be a 'no pointer' language, where the
most common runtime error will be a 'NULL pointer exception'." \-- Jerry Kott,
in comp.lang.smalltalk

